# Black growth on tail



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

So Nike has a black growth at the middle-ish/end of his tail.

It's hard and black, and can't be moved. He doesn't seem effected by it, but he does groom his tail on the bump and below.

I've been doing research and can't seem to find anything..

Does anyone know what this might be?


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Hmm I am interested to know as well. I know that abscess can occur on the tail but they are usually white and a little squishy like a zit.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

huh i'd like to know too...


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

I wonder if rats can get skin cancer because that's sorta what it looks like to me.


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

When Buddy had something on his tail I ran across some info that suggested they could get fungal infections on thier tails. That looks like it could be some sort of fungus.


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

I've Been wondering if it was cancer or fungal as well. There is seriously like absolutely nothing on the Internet about this.. I just hope it's my harming him...


----------



## bluenova_11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Might be some kind of cancer or Tumor did u go to the vet?


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

bluenova_11 said:


> Might be some kind of cancer or Tumor did u go to the vet?


I will be going sometime soon... I just can't quite yet. Probs next week


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Well if it isnt bothering your rat then I guess a bit more time cant hurt. Let us know what they say. This just has me stumped.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

It looks like a mole. Correction! I mean Beauty mark  did it grow over night? Or slowly in time?


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

gotchea said:


> It looks like a mole. Correction! I mean Beauty mark  did it grow over night? Or slowly in time?


It grew slowly over time. Which I'm wondering, can rats get moles? That's honestly what I thought it was at first


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

So I haven't gone to the vet yet, but I was looking at Nike's tail tonight, and I noticed another is starting to form.. I can't get pics yet, cause you can't really see anything, I can only feel it.I'm pretty worried, but he's not affected by it, so I dot know if it's harmful. Hopefully I'll be going to the vet soon.. I'm just hoping he might know what it is.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Yea get to the vet asap if a second one is growing that's scary


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I think they can get moles. Coming from someone who has randomly grows moles on my body, doctors thought I had skin cancer. Really, I'm just strange. Most of mine grow from places I've got cuts in the past. My cheek one grew randomly over time. The one near my eye and on my arm and leg and finger all came from places where I've taken a small chunk out of my skin. There is a story that everywhere you have a mole, is where you were stabbed in a past life! Anyway... Id take the rat to the vet incase it's cancer. Is the new growth on his tail too? If the rat is over all healthy, then maybe this rat and I somehow share blood from a past life!


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Is this kind of what it looks like? http://en.allexperts.com/q/Pet-Rats-3537/2011/5/Large-lump-tail.htm


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

gotchea said:


> I think they can get moles. Coming from someone who has randomly grows moles on my body, doctors thought I had skin cancer. Really, I'm just strange. Most of mine grow from places I've got cuts in the past. My cheek one grew randomly over time. The one near my eye and on my arm and leg and finger all came from places where I've taken a small chunk out of my skin. There is a story that everywhere you have a mole, is where you were stabbed in a past life! Anyway... Id take the rat to the vet incase it's cancer. Is the new growth on his tail too? If the rat is over all healthy, then maybe this rat and I somehow share blood from a past life!


Hmmmmm Maybe? Hahha maybe you guys do XD


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Mrs.Brisby said:


> Is this kind of what it looks like? http://en.allexperts.com/q/Pet-Rats-3537/2011/5/Large-lump-tail.htm


Ya it kinda does, but it's a lot smaller than that.

But it's the same kinda thing..Thank you!


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

So will you take your rat in to the vet? If it is an infection and you have 2 growing...it might be a good idea...


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Zabora said:


> So will you take your rat in to the vet? If it is an infection and you have 2 growing...it might be a good idea...


Ya I am, sometime next week as this week has been hectic


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

I hate to bump up this thread, but a lot of you were wondering what it was.

It's cancer.

There's nothing we can really do about it, but I'm going to be talking to the vet on monday..

I really hope it's not spreading..I'll try to keep you guys updated


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I was wondering what happened, now I'm kind of sad that I know. I was hoping for plan old moles.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Im sorry. Is it isolated? Can part of the tail be amputated to prevent further spread?


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Plain not plan.


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Zabora said:


> Im sorry. Is it isolated? Can part of the tail be amputated to prevent further spread?


I don't quite know yet. I am talking to the vet about it more tomorrow though.


----------

